# Comparisions Between Cubes



## ExoCorsair (Oct 8, 2007)

WARNING: This post is *quite outdated* (circa 2007); there are many other cubes out on the market right now, continue at your own risk!

Thanks to Lofty for the idea; hopefully this will reduce clutter.

Blank entries indicate I have not used the cube and/or don't have enough info on them.

For a quick difference between Studio and Rubiks.com cubes here.

*Rubik's Cube*
*Pros:* Widely available, cheap, reacts well to silicone lubricant.
*Cons:* Needs to be broken in, not good for cutting corners.
*Where to buy:* www.rubiks.com, www.toysrus.com
*Notes:* After breaking in, becomes very loose (sometimes looser than DIYs can be made)

*Rubik's 25th Anniversary Cube*
*Pros:* Reacts very well to silicone lubricant, turns easily after breaking in.
*Cons:* Needs to be broken in, not amazing for cutting corners.
*Where to buy:* www.ebay.com
*Notes:* After breaking in, becomes very loose (sometimes looser than DIYs can be made)

*Studio Cube*
See Rama's thread.

*Rubik's Deluxe *
*Pros: *
*Cons: *
*Where to buy:*

*Rubik's DIY*
*Pros:* Cuts corners well, turns easily.
*Cons:* Comparatively expensive, high shipping costs, center caps fall out easily.
*Where to buy:* www.rubiks.com

*Chinese DIYs* (cube4you, 9spuzzles)
*Pros:* Cuts corners well, turns easily, indentations in center caps cause them to fall out less frequently.
*Cons:* High shipping costs, performance varies between type and cube color.
Where to buy: www.cube4you.com, www.9spuzzles.com, www.opticubes.com, eBay (puzzleproz)
*Notes:* Comes in three different types: (a), (b), and (c). Some cubes only available in certain types. Many colors to choose from. White and green cubes turn best, as well as some transparent cubes (WARNING: transparent cubes are NOT competition-legal)

*Edison Cube*
*Pros:* Cuts corners well, adjustable centers, turns easily
*Cons:* Only available in Korea (essentially).
*Where to buy:* www.onhobby.com

*Famwealth Magic Cube*
*Pros:* No springs = higher turning speed.
*Cons:* Does not turn well, cannot cut corners.
*Where to buy:* www.ebay.com, www.mefferts.com

---------------

*Rubik's Revenge (pre-retooling)*
*Pros:* Turns smoothly, cuts corners well, sides fairly balanced, reacts well to lube.
*Cons:* Needs to be broken in to have the 'pros', pieces may break easily, broken-in cubes are very loose.
*Where to buy:* http://www.ebay.com

*Rubik's Revenge (retooled)*
*Pros: *Turns smoothly, cuts corners reasonably well, very little breaking in time, sides fairly balanced, reacts well to lube.
*Cons: *Quality varies from cube to cube.
*Where to buy:* www.rubiks.com www.toysrus.com, www.amazon.com

*Studio 4x4x4*
See Rubik's Revenge.

*Eastsheen 4x4x4*
*Pros:* Can be used for speedcubing out of the box, requires no lubing or sanding.
*Cons:* Prone to lock-ups, gradually becomes worse over time.
*Where to buy:* ebay.com (huskyomega, puzzleproz), www.opticubes.com, mefferts.com, www.cube4you.com, www.9spuzzles.com, 
*Notes:* 6cm in each dimension; smaller than the other 4x4x4 cubes. Purple replaces orange by default.

----------------

*Rubik's Professor*
*Pros:* Available.
*Cons:* Pieces may break; requires breaking in, may require sanding, outer layers don't turn as well as inner layers.
*Where to buy:* www.rubiks.com, www.amazon.com
*Notes:* Can be broken in into an extremely nice cube, which is very comparable with Olympic Cubes and the Mefferts cubes.

*Studio 5x5x5*
See Rubik's 5x5x5.

*Mefferts 5x5x5 *(Limited Edition)
*Pros:* Outer layers and inner layers turn equally well, adjustable + spring-loaded core.
*Cons:* Relatively expensive, odd color scheme (red vs. white), tiles fall off easily, LIMITED QUANTITY.
*Where to buy:* www.mefferts.com 

*Mefferts 5x5x5 *(Collector's Special)
*Pros: *Outer layers and inner layers turn equally well, adjustable + spring-loaded core.
*Cons: *Relatively expensive, stickers need almost immediate replacement, tensions need to be very fine-tuned or risk wing pops, LIMITED QUANTITY.
*Where to buy:* www.mefferts.com 

*Eastsheen 5x5x5*
*Pros:* Can be used for speedcubing out of the box, requires no lubing or sanding.
*Cons:* Becomes looser over time, becomes more prone to pops over time.
*Where to buy: *(huskyomega, puzzleproz), www.opticubes.com, www.mefferts.com, www.cube4you.com, www.9spuzzles.com
*Notes:* 6cm in each dimension, much significantly smaller than other 5x5x5's, same size as Eastsheen 4x4x4. Purple replaces orange by default.

----------

*Eastsheen 2x2x2*
*Pros:* Can be used for speedcubing out of the box, does not require lubing, improves over time, larger than other 2x2x2 cubes.
*Cons:* Cannot cut corners at first, possible after breaking in.
*Where to buy:* (huskyomega, www.opticubes.com, www.mefferts.com, www.cube4you.com, www.9spuzzles.com
*Notes:* 5 cm in each dimension. Purple replaces orange by default.

*Studio Pocket Cube*
*Pros:* 
*Cons:* 
*Where to buy:* 

*Rubik's Mini Cube / Junior*
*Pros:* Availability.
*Cons:* Pieces break relatively easily, hard to turn (even after lubing), falls apart often.
*Where to buy:* www.rubiks.com, www.toysrus.com
*Notes:* Very difficult to reassemble.

*Rubik's Ice Cube*
*Pros:* Looks neat, slightly smoother than the Rubik's Mini.
*Cons:* Pieces break relatively easily, falls apart often.
*Where to buy:* www.rubiks.com, www.toysrus.com
*Notes:* WARNING: this cube is NOT competition-legal.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 8, 2007)

Very good post and quick too!
Some things can be filled in from old posts I have read and I have a famwealth... (came in the set with my eastsheens lol) no springs in it means less friction and high turning speed lol. (like that makes up for anything)
Also on the Studio cube I can't seem to find the post but they seem to pop frequently and require breaking in.
People seem to want to know what the "best" cube is so would it be worthwhile noting that most people use DIY but with enough breaking in even store cubes can become just as loose?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2007)

Good job putting this one together Exo!


----------



## dboeren (Oct 9, 2007)

Can you please add puzzleproz to the list of dealers for the chinese cubes? They are located in the US so shipping is cheaper, I think they basically buy in bulk from one of the chinese places and resell them here.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 10, 2007)

dboeren said:


> Can you please add puzzleproz to the list of dealers for the chinese cubes? They are located in the US so shipping is cheaper, I think they basically buy in bulk from one of the chinese places and resell them here.



I didn't add it initially because it's a forum, not an online 'shop', per se... opticubes.com is also a site which is based in the US.

If there is any reason to add puzzleproz, let me know.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 10, 2007)

well puzzleproz.com is a forum, which is connected to his store. he is an ebay power seller. doesn't that count for you as an online shop?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 10, 2007)

It just occurs to me that a forum is an inefficient way of selling goods.

If someone would link me to his eBay store/goods, I'll put him up.


----------



## Radu (Oct 10, 2007)

i didn't want to start a new thread just for this. does anyone know what's the difference between?
Rubik's Blank 3x3 Cube® Kit (PVC)
Rubik's Blank 3x3 Cube® Kit
i found these two on rubiks.com they are diy kits. same price...10$.
and btw...is the shipping from rubiks.com ok? do they send fast? cause i heard some had some problems.


----------



## Shredpirate (Oct 10, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> It just occurs to me that a forum is an inefficient way of selling goods.
> 
> If someone would link me to his eBay store/goods, I'll put him up.



http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpuzzleproz


----------



## abbracadiabra (Oct 14, 2007)

pablobaluba said:


> i didn't want to start a new thread just for this. does anyone know what's the difference between?
> Rubik's Blank 3x3 Cube® Kit (PVC)
> Rubik's Blank 3x3 Cube® Kit
> i found these two on rubiks.com they are diy kits. same price...10$.
> and btw...is the shipping from rubiks.com ok? do they send fast? cause i heard some had some problems.



The difference is only in the stickers. PVC stickers last longer than the standard stickers, but the colors aren't as bright (i.e., they aren't as readily distinguished from each other). Personally, I'm not crazy about either type of sticker. I'm much happier with the lexan tiles that cubesmith sells. They are both bright and long-lasting.

As for Rubiks.com shipping - they are based in Canada, so products take an extra day or two to ship into the United States (not a major deal). But, they are reliable and dependable - they process the order quickly and email you with a tracking number so you'll know when to expect delivery.


----------



## Radu (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks for the answer. i live in EU, so i have to search for their shipping policy etc on their site.

for the mods.: if you have time maybe you can also insert in the first post something about the rubik's studio cubes. there's not much info about them
thanks


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't have any information of them; I have never used one, nor have I heard much about them.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the 2 meffert's 5x5s are almost identical. The only didfference is probably the color scheme, since the Limited Edition one has the tiles already put on. Also, are you going to include the new type of studio cubes, mainly because you're getting them? I would also maybe suggest reviewing the older studio big cubes, just incase people can find them on eBay.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 15, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm pretty sure the 2 meffert's 5x5s are almost identical. The only didfference is probably the color scheme, since the Limited Edition one has the tiles already put on. Also, are you going to include the new type of studio cubes, mainly because you're getting them? I would also maybe suggest reviewing the older studio big cubes, just incase people can find them on eBay.



Again, I don't have any information on Studio cubes except that they come in a blue box and are from Hungary.

If someone would like to contribute their thoughts on their Studio cubes, then they are welcome to; I cannot do this.

I will probably differentiate between the retooled ones and the older ones once I can try them both, or someone says how they compare.

As for the Mefferts cubes, I will have the opportunity to compare them when I get my Collector's Edition in November.


----------



## watermelon (Oct 15, 2007)

Might I suggest adding 2x2x2s to the list?

At the moment, I can only think of 4 types:
Eastsheen 2x2x2
Studio Pocket Cube
Rubik's Mini Cube
Rubik's Ice Cube

I believe the Rubik's Junior Cube is identical to the Rubik's Mini Cube with different stickers.

I'd be glad to add some info as well (I've tried out 3/4 of these ).


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 15, 2007)

What about the Japanese 2x2? I'm pretty sure it's different. Syuhei Omura says he doesn't use an ES and I'm very reluctant to believe that he's doing these amazing times on a Rubik's Mini.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 15, 2007)

I have gotten a Studio 3x3x3 and several Studio 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. These are my conclusions:

3x3x3: To stiff, no springs. Even after breaking it in and lubing it I wouldn't recommend one. Get a 25th anniversary instead if you want an original Rubiks cube that is not DIY.

4x4x4: Pretty stiff, but stable out of the box. Very good after breaking in and lubing. Edges start popping out after a couple of months. Probably the best older model 4x4x4 if you get a good one.

5x5x5: Extremely stiff, but stable out of the box. It takes a very long time to break in, especically the outer layers. The process of breaking in can be shortened by shaving of some of the internal parts. Shaving to much can have the effect of popping edges or twisting centers though. Probably the best older model 5x5x5 if you put in the time and work.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 15, 2007)

So the studio 5x5 and 4x4 are almost exactly the same as if you were "lucky" in your rubiks.com cubes. Those descriptions both remind me of my big cubes that I got from toys 'r us. I think the quality of the studio cubes is just better, which is why you almost always get a good cube after breaking it in.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 15, 2007)

Correct. Studio and Rubiks are almost the same. It just seems that the average quality of Studio is a bit better.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 15, 2007)

I take it those are for the Studios before retooled parts? If so, I'll need an opinion (most likely from either masterofthebass or watermelon, who are both getting the new ones) for the newer ones.


----------



## tomius (Nov 11, 2007)

DIY vs Not DIY cube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6x1IgIBz08

Very interesting 


I just dont know which is the DIY( i guess the CUBESMITH Labeled) and the not DIY


----------



## proph3T (Nov 17, 2007)

What do you think about the Rubik's Icon? (It's Barns and Noble exclusive so it may not be very common)

http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/search/product.asp?EAN=9780641827280&z=y&ITM=2


I may purchase one simply because of the colour scheme; I think it's quite intriguing.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 17, 2007)

proph3T said:


> What do you think about the Rubik's Icon? (It's Barns and Noble exclusive so it may not be very common)
> 
> http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/search/product.asp?EAN=9780641827280&z=y&ITM=2
> 
> ...



Probably the same as any other store-bought cube.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 18, 2007)

I like the looks. Quality will probably be just "OK". Price is not too high. So I would like to have one.

But we don't have Barnes and Noble in the Netherlands


----------



## abbracadiabra (Nov 19, 2007)

I got one (Rubik's Icon) and it sure looks cool sitting in its stand on my desk. But for solving purposes it's nothing all that special. The various shades of grey aren't readily distinguished from each other, so it's difficult to solve. In terms of quality, it's really no different from any other Winning-Moves manufactured Rubik's cube. Break it in and lube it well and it will work just fine.


----------



## proph3T (Nov 21, 2007)

I got the Icon. The only complaint I have with it is that the colours can throw* you off. It cuts corners very well, and is lubed right out of the box.

god I can't spell.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2007)

Now I am jealous!


----------



## proph3T (Nov 25, 2007)

Eh. Don't be. I'm serious, the colours are a *itch. Fixed my brain-spassed-error on the above post...


----------



## Jason (Nov 28, 2007)

I just recieved a 3x3x3 Rubik's studio from UKcubed, the ones made in Hungary, in those small blue cardboard boxes. It's absolutely rubbish. It's as stiff as a regular store Rubik's cube (actually stiffer than some I've seen straight from the store). The stickers are nothing special, and instead of having red and orange stickers, it's brown and fluorescent orange (i certainly don't like it at least). The caps don't come off, and i doubt there's a screw underneith. The logo is the classic Rubik's cube one, the same seen on picures of the hungarian cube in its blue box. Come to think of it, it might be a complete rip-off, the guy from UKcubed might be a conman. That's ebay for you!!!!! Would anybody know if this is rip-off?


----------



## Jason (Nov 28, 2007)

My ultra cheap chinese DIY from cube4you is about a million times better (it is pretty sweet right now actually)


----------



## pajodaep (Dec 1, 2007)

wow, this thread is so interesting. i ripped the first post and then i posted it at our local website 

http://pinoyspeedcubers.forumotion.com/cubing-discussions-f7/comparison-among-cubes-t955.htm

don't worry, i used proper citation of the author and the website... thanks. lolz!


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 2, 2007)

Which DIY Would you all recommend?


----------



## dd_co_ol_dd (Dec 12, 2007)

I am not sure what cube I have. I got it through my uncle who is in the US (I live in India) and he had removed the packaging for better space management on his trip. I tried to lube it with vaseline, but though it is better, it is not as fast as the others. What do I do? Do I have to get new cubes?


----------



## TimMc (Dec 12, 2007)

Rubik's Cube 2005 (made in China):
- Turns well
- Cuts corners easily

Rubik's Icon:
- Turns extremely well
- Cuts corners really well

Chinese DIY Black Type (a) OLD:
- Turns well
- Cuts corners fairly well
- It seems slightly larger than a Rubik's Cube and makes it feel awkward (I'm using CubeSmith tiles so maybe it's just that)
- There isn't any certification that the plastic is non-hazardous

Tim.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 16, 2007)

Just posting about my EastSheen 5x5. I've got this one for like 1-2 weeks and I'm not really solving it very often, however, today I was solving it in the train and when I almost finished it.. POP, and not just one piece, all the ~100 pieces just fell apart and I was searching like 10 minits for one of the pieces. I've never adjusted the screw, and was just doing a normal alg.
My Rubik's 4x4 however turns very well after I've lubed it and has never really popped.


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 16, 2007)

I thought that the cube4you.com DIYs are "smaller" than the Rubiks.com ones, not bigger? hmm


----------



## aznblur (Dec 23, 2007)

Harris Chan said:


> I thought that the cube4you.com DIYs are "smaller" than the Rubiks.com ones, not bigger? hmm



Only slightly though.


----------



## alltooamorous (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the guide, will help beginners a lot.

But I have a question. My cousin just bought a rubik's cube from Target and my god it turns just like my DIY. It was nothing like my first store bought cube. The stickers don't have the clear film and it seems like there are center caps. I'm not sure what brand it is (but it has the Rubik's Cube sticker on it, just like any other store bought cube). I was hoping someone could tell me a little more about this cube.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 23, 2007)

alltooamorous said:


> But I have a question. My cousin just bought a rubik's cube from Target and my god it turns just like my DIY. It was nothing like my first store bought cube. The stickers don't have the clear film and it seems like there are center caps. I'm not sure what brand it is (but it has the Rubik's Cube sticker on it, just like any other store bought cube). I was hoping someone could tell me a little more about this cube.



Those are the newer versions of the Rubik's Cube. Yes, they are better than the older Rubik's Cubes. If I recall, they came out this past summer.


----------



## alltooamorous (Dec 24, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> alltooamorous said:
> 
> 
> > But I have a question. My cousin just bought a rubik's cube from Target and my god it turns just like my DIY. It was nothing like my first store bought cube. The stickers don't have the clear film and it seems like there are center caps. I'm not sure what brand it is (but it has the Rubik's Cube sticker on it, just like any other store bought cube). I was hoping someone could tell me a little more about this cube.
> ...



Thanks for the input. I bought my cube in Mid October of this year. So it must have been on the shelves for ages X_X


----------



## FatMummy (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm going to buy a new cube (I'm using my Rubik's cube I bought at Toys R Us). Which DIY would you guys recommend? I'm totally noob, hope I'll get some help from you.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 29, 2007)

FatMummy said:


> I'm going to buy a new cube (I'm using my Rubik's cube I bought at Toys R Us). Which DIY would you guys recommend? I'm totally noob, hope I'll get some help from you.



Some people prefer rubiks.com DIYs, others prefer Chinese ones you can get at 9spuzzles.com or cube4you.com. rubiks.com ones are slightly more expensive though, but shipping costs are involved for both.


----------



## leden (Dec 29, 2007)

What is the difference between Eastsheen M and Eastsheen C cubes (i.e. M4 vs C4, M5 vs C5) apart from package? Which one is bigger and how much bigger M4 or C4, M5 or C5? Is the quality the same?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 29, 2007)

All of the Eastsheen cubes are the same cube. The only difference between the letters is the packaging. For instance, the A packaging is just a plastic wrapping.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 29, 2007)

leden said:


> What is the difference between Eastsheen M and Eastsheen C cubes (i.e. M4 vs C4, M5 vs C5) apart from package? Which one is bigger and how much bigger M4 or C4, M5 or C5? Is the quality the same?



Nothing, absolutely nothing. Same cubes.


----------



## leden (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## FatMummy (Dec 29, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> Some people prefer rubiks.com DIYs, others prefer Chinese ones you can get at 9spuzzles.com or cube4you.com. rubiks.com ones are slightly more expensive though, but shipping costs are involved for both.



Thanks for the informations. Btw, are the DIYs from cube4you.com lighter than the one from rubiks.com?


----------



## Dyste (Dec 29, 2007)

They're a great deal lighter than the store bought ones, anyway. I haven't tried a Rubik's DIY. Perhaps I will later.

I was wondering if the general consensus is that the old model (a) is better than the new design by cube4you. Anyone?


----------



## aznblur (Dec 30, 2007)

Dyste said:


> They're a great deal lighter than the store bought ones, anyway. I haven't tried a Rubik's DIY. Perhaps I will later.
> 
> I was wondering if the general consensus is that the old model (a) is better than the new design by cube4you. Anyone?



Yep.

The only thing I like about the new DIY is that it doesn't POP.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 30, 2007)

I absolutely hate the new DIY from cube4you. I think it was a waste of my 13 plus shipping. I would still get one, because you may like it. It moves pretty well, but I still really don't like the design.


----------



## Dyste (Dec 30, 2007)

Are the Rubik's DIYs stable? Or do they tend to pop, as well? Compared to the cube4yous?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 3, 2008)

There are two main good things about the new new type (a) DIY's:

They're very light.
They don't pop easily.
I think that qualifies them as excellent travel cubes.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 7, 2008)

Grr, I need to get my hands on those cubes!!

anyway, what about Joy cubes? There's nobody that has them probably though...


----------



## bubblebuddy73 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a studio cube and heres my notes on it.

Cons:
Not too good straight out of the box
Springs are not very good
If you loosen the springs it pops like there is no tomorrow 
Reacts poorly to lube

Pros: 
Bright orange stickers are nice
All stickers are vinyl so they are not too bad

Overall: 
Overall.....I WOULD NOT RECOMMEND A STUDIO CUBE- My advice for a cube is as of now is get a 25th anaversiry cube and look at my other comments because in another thread i posted a guide on how to make one faster than a DIY which is what i currently use.
---------------
3x3 single:18.xx
3x3 average: 26.xx


----------



## martian (Jan 13, 2008)

25th anniversary cube................hexagonal packaging? 

Like this one?






Because mine is like the above one and it is very stiff..............


----------



## abbracadiabra (Jan 13, 2008)

Neither of the cubes you pictured are the 25th Anniversary edition, and you'll note that the vendor protects himself by stating that the packaging may vary depending upon stock levels. That means he'll send you whatever he has in stock, and they could be very different cubes.

The hexagonal packaging is a Winning Moves manufactured cube. The Rubik's cube with the old logo (the cube on the left) could have been made by one of several manufacturers. I have one that looks exactly like the one pictured, and it doesn't have arched centers. I wish I could remember what year I purchased it and/or who manufactured it. But... it turns like a dream (maybe because it's so old). 

I haven't been as happy with the Winning Moves cubes - they tend to be stiff out of the box, and get sticky if they are over lubricated. I recently bought a Hasbro cube and it's really smooth. But overall my favorite cube is the 25th Anniversary edition. I like it better than my DIY.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 13, 2008)

I think the company that manufactured the 25th Anniversary cubes was Oddzon. I could be wrong, though.

It also comes with silver stickers instead of white.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 13, 2008)

I've felt one of the 25th anniversary cubes before...it had never been cleaned or lubed (it had spent it's life in a closet, unloved). It was quite stiff and locked up a lot. come to think of it...I'll go ask if I can adopt it.


----------



## Dyste (Jan 14, 2008)

So technically, you wouldn't know whether or not the cube would be a new retooled one or perhaps one that was made prior to the hex-packaging. They're usually sold in the same packaging in stores. I want to get a 25th Anniversary Cube, but there isn't a Toys 'R Us nearby and it seems rather stupid to order online. I felt a Mr. McGorium's Wonder Emporium edition from Hasbro/MB and it felt ok. Of course, it was still in it's box and bound by a plastic cross.


----------



## martian (Jan 14, 2008)

Em...........another problem..........my 4x4 is very stiff and the edges often pop out when I am doing my solve, what can be done to improve the situation?


----------



## GreatMind (Jan 19, 2008)

This is pretty cool.


----------



## Rama (Jan 22, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm pretty sure the 2 meffert's 5x5s are almost identical. The only didfference is probably the color scheme, since the Limited Edition one has the tiles already put on.



The Mefferts collectors edition is totally different then the limited edition one.
The collectors one has bad stickers and a Japanese color scheme.
Mefferts collectors: http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=114

The limited one has a bad spring and it has tiles with red opp white and the screws are far less adjustable then the limited one.
Mefferts limited:http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=105

The Mefferts Collectors edition was produced in the 80's and later Rubik bought the rights and so the first Rubik's 5x5x5's were sold in boxes with the name Mefferts.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 22, 2008)

Rama said:


> The limited one has a bad spring and it has tiles with red opp white and the screws are far less adjustable then the limited one.



So which is better?


----------



## Rama (Jan 22, 2008)

D'oh! edited, I posted the links of them too.


----------



## Crzyazn (Feb 8, 2008)

the DIY 3x3 cubes from "cubefans" ebay shop are really nice. The type A DIY cost me $10+5shipping and it was preassembled+lubed


----------



## Jacco (Feb 8, 2008)

Question: is the "Rubik's DIY" some people use this one:
https://secure.rubiks.com/lvl3/inde...l1=produc&lvl2=rubbrn&lvl3=rbkshp&lvl4=cubasy (Rubik's 3x3 Assembly Cube®)
If it is, what are the main differences between these and chinese DIY's?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 8, 2008)

That's the one that I use... They just have a different feel. I definitely enjoy the feel of a rubiks DIY, but my times don't vary much between the two types. I would suggest getting one, just for variation. I've had my main speedcube for the longest time. It's the oldest cube I have in my possession (not including the mefferts 5x5 and tomy pyraminx from the 80s... I bought them later thouh)


----------



## leden (Feb 16, 2008)

What type is Chinese DIY from Puzzleproz and is it better or worse than type a from cube4you? http://cgi.ebay.com/New-3x3-White-DIY-Speed-Cube-SpeedCube-Rubiks-Rubix_W0QQitemZ120221715047QQihZ002QQcategoryZ19187QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
This one is $1 more than the black version, is this because it is white so it turns better?


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 16, 2008)

leden said:


> What type is Chinese DIY from Puzzleproz and is it better or worse than type a from cube4you? http://cgi.ebay.com/New-3x3-White-DIY-Speed-Cube-SpeedCube-Rubiks-Rubix_W0QQitemZ120221715047QQihZ002QQcategoryZ19187QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> This one is $1 more than the black version, is this because it is white so it turns better?



There is no difference in turning speed between colors. He is selling the white ones at a higher price because it's a "wanted" item. A lot of people seem to be interested in white cubes. And no, there is no difference between the PuzzleProz DIY kits and the Cube4You DIY kits, they get it from the same supplier.


----------



## dave (Feb 16, 2008)

I have the black DIY cube from puzzleproz. The black and white cubes they sell are both type A. Mine is pretty smooth now that it has been broken in a bit. The new white one that cube4you sells seems a little different though:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVaTWWvx4d4


----------



## leden (Feb 16, 2008)

Is this new type A with antipopping caps better than normal type A? Please give me some comparison between those two.


----------



## dave (Feb 16, 2008)

My understanding is that the new type A's are much smoother and tougher to pop.


----------



## leden (Feb 16, 2008)

I am now in dilemma whether to buy good old type A or new type A with this antipopping caps. With the new one I'm afraid those little caps will easy brake or disconnect from the piece and jam inside the cube if I don't glue them right.


----------



## dave (Feb 17, 2008)

Glue? No glue is necessary. I haven't had any issues with my regular A cube. I would've bought the new type but cube4you shipping times seem to be pretty slow and I didn't feel like waiting. Puzzleproz sells on ebay and I had my cube in a few days.


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Feb 17, 2008)

I got a DIY from Tyson at the EPGY Comp, and I was wondering what type it is. How can you tell?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 18, 2008)

It's probably a cube4you type (a). If I see him online, I'll ask him what he was selling, but those are the only ones people usually have. Especially sell...


----------



## leden (Feb 23, 2008)

> My cousin just bought a rubik's cube from Target and my god it turns just like my DIY. It was nothing like my first store bought cube. The stickers don't have the clear film and it seems like there are center caps. I'm not sure what brand it is (but it has the Rubik's Cube sticker on it, just like any other store bought cube). I was hoping someone could tell me a little more about this cube.


Could you tell me which of these is that new type Rubik's cube?
Here is the list of store bought Rubik's on Target.com - link


----------



## Eliawz (Feb 24, 2008)

I didnt want to make a new topic for this so ill ask it here.Anyone knows if i can get rubiks snake in Finland, since i dont want to order it online because the shipping would cost too much for 1 puzzle.


----------



## PQV (Feb 27, 2008)

Could anyone show me the differences between the cubes from cube4you and 9spuzzles? Are the (A) type cubes in the both sites the same?


----------



## Lofty (Feb 28, 2008)

yes... most all stores that sell the DIY's of different colors sell the same product. (I only say most because there may be one I don't know of). 
I think we should add to the chinese DIY section A>C>B


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 28, 2008)

leden said:


> > My cousin just bought a rubik's cube from Target and my god it turns just like my DIY. It was nothing like my first store bought cube. The stickers don't have the clear film and it seems like there are center caps. I'm not sure what brand it is (but it has the Rubik's Cube sticker on it, just like any other store bought cube). I was hoping someone could tell me a little more about this cube.
> 
> 
> Could you tell me which of these is that new type Rubik's cube?
> Here is the list of store bought Rubik's on Target.com - link



He told me it came in a package like this one. Seems to be the Magic Emporium cubes. Dunno why, but they're lighter and turn fast straight out of the box. Still can't cut corners as well as a DIY though. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mr-Magoriums-Wo...ryZ19187QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

So that's how the item should look like. Hope it helps.


----------



## wiggles (Mar 13, 2008)

Man that reallu amazing good idea to put that up lol


----------



## Cubetrooper (Mar 14, 2008)

> Chinese DIYs (cube4you, 9spuzzles)
> Pros: Cuts corners well, turns easily, indentations in center caps cause them to fall out less frequently.
> Cons: High shipping costs, performance varies between type and cube color.
> Where to buy: www.cube4you.com, www.9spuzzles.com, www.opticubes.com, eBay (puzzleproz)
> Notes: Comes in three different types: (a), (b), and (c). Some cubes only available in certain types. Many colors to choose from. White and green cubes turn best, as well as some transparent cubes (WARNING: transparent cubes are NOT competition-legal)



What's the difference between DIY (a), (b) and (c)?


----------



## pete (Mar 14, 2008)

Cubetrooper said:


> > Chinese DIYs (cube4you, 9spuzzles)
> > Pros: Cuts corners well, turns easily, indentations in center caps cause them to fall out less frequently.
> > Cons: High shipping costs, performance varies between type and cube color.
> > Where to buy: www.cube4you.com, www.9spuzzles.com, www.opticubes.com, eBay (puzzleproz)
> ...




different type refers to type of material the cube is made of.

the general view is that type (a) is the best and type (b) is the worst.

i just happened to receive type (a) pink cube and type (b) transparent
cube and i can confirm that type (a) is super smooth, does not lock up
and in general is a pleasure to play with, it's made of softer plastic (you
can feel it).

the type (b) on the other hand is made of very hard plastic and is terrible,
locks up a lot and is making a lot of grinding noise (even after lubrication).

anyway, these are my observations. others may have different experience.

EDIT : 
I should also add from my experience that pink type (a) can be assembled 
much tighter to avoid pops and still turns super smooth without lock ups.
I can do the "R' U R' move" so fast and smoothly I never though was possible,
there is not even a hint of a pop
type (b) on the other hand has to be left little loose in order to be able to
work with it at all and that means that pops are more likely to happen.
it's impossible to do fast "R' U R' move" without risking all those little
cubies flying in all direction.


----------



## Cubetrooper (Mar 14, 2008)

Alright, thank you very much 

I wanted to by a DIY, then I noticed that there are these 3 types...
So I'm going to buy an (a) Cube!

EDIT: Does anyone know something about type (c)?


----------



## Rubie Kid (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=925HZfS5gug

I got a famwealth cube from HuskyOmega...

contrary to the first post the thing does skip corners very good....maybe not as good as my Rubik's store bought, but that's becasue it's without lubrication of any kind whatsoever, only PestVic's method of breaking in. The stickers are quite awesome better then store bought although Red is really dark and orange is pale and flurescent. It suffers from lockups still but it's new...for only an hour of breaking in it's still good enough for begineers wanting to speedcube...not to sure how it will go with sub30 speeds (I'm only at a minute...can't beat sub 60 secs yet)


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 23, 2008)

WTF store bought cubes are only like 7.99 in the U.S, there 20 dollars AU over here.


----------



## Eliawz (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello everyone, i hvae been thinking on buying a new cube since my white diys core cracked and ive been thinking that should i buy a rubiks.com diy or a new type diy from cube4you,


----------



## RobinBloehm (Mar 23, 2008)

the rubiks.com cubes are usually better if you have the time to wear them in. cube4you cubes are pretty good right after building them, but after a few weeks they become more and more sticky in my opinion.
rubiks.com cubes are quite bad in the beginning (at least mine), but they are incredibly good after playing about one week with them.


----------



## Crzyazn (Mar 28, 2008)

Cubefans is a nice seller. Slow shipping though >_<

The cube is great, i have no doubt it is a type A ( i think the yellow core is indicative of such, no?). After about a month of use its broken in state is exceptional without lube.

btw....

Im looking for a Pink DIY type A, but they be all sold out.
Is selling willing to sell one on this forum? Preferably unstickered cuz a friend and I are planning an awesomely feminine color scheme 

please PM me!!!!!


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 29, 2008)

I got a cube from mitchell stern. It is a black diy. It feels choppier than my white diy, but doesn't pop as much.(maybe he is better at assembly). What type is it? I actually like the choppy feeling. It feels weird turning my white diy, It's so soft!
both are way better than the store cubes. 

Don't sand store cubes or spray with silicone, especially not in succession immidiantly. For me, the pieces expand and centers break. Or, it locks up like crazy.


----------



## alexc (Mar 31, 2008)

@fanwuq
I put sand to where down a completely new storebought cube and it ruined it.


----------



## 0l3n (Apr 11, 2008)

Ive been looking at some of the cube at 9spuzzles and it looks like they are REALLY cheap, I mean like a dollar kind off price, is this really the real price or does the shipping cost a fortune?

Oh and are the black DIY's not as good as the white ones?


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 16, 2008)

0l3n said:


> Ive been looking at some of the cube at 9spuzzles and it looks like they are REALLY cheap, I mean like a dollar kind off price, is this really the real price or does the shipping cost a fortune?
> 
> Oh and are the black DIY's not as good as the white ones?



9spuzzle should be good. Depends on type. Same type should be about the same. Type A is nice.


----------



## noobcuber (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you this helps but to be more specific I bought a type c DIY but apparently a type A is the best, is this a significant difference thatg I would as a noob easily notice or is type A actually alot better and why?


----------



## info (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't want to complicate things but it seems some new people to the forum (like me) have missed the fact that there are new and old type A cubes. I'm not sure if PuzzleProz sells both types yet (cube4you does but there is the shipping factor). It's quite confusing but it seems that the new type A is also very good.


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 26, 2008)

i noticed that they changed the cores and the screws a bit.
the screws have a shorter part of tread now.


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (May 24, 2008)

What are these new Type A DIYs like? http://cube4you.com/247_New-type-White-DIYKit-3x3x3-second-model-(a).html Also, what's with the thing under the spring in this picture? http://cube4you.com/333_White-3x3x3-Cube-(d).html How are the new Type A's different from the Type D's?

Edit: I just watched some videos recently explaining the new Type A's.


----------



## Flame838 (Jun 24, 2008)

How does the eastsheen 4x4 and 5x5 get worse over time? I'm worried that I'll need to get a new 4x4 and 5x5 soon since I've had mine for a few months.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 23, 2008)

Flame838 said:


> How does the eastsheen 4x4 and 5x5 get worse over time? I'm worried that I'll need to get a new 4x4 and 5x5 soon since I've had mine for a few months.



They get extremely loose (sorry for delay).


Added entry on Edison cube, and need input on V-cube 5x5 (as I don't have one).


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 1, 2008)

V-cube 5 is great, but requires breaking in. AND IT ABSOLUTELY DOES NOT REACT TO LUBRICANTS. so yea, you'll have to play with it until it gets smooth and nice  btw anyone has an edison 4x4?


----------



## BadgerSex (Aug 7, 2008)

If I'm getting the V-Cube 7x7, is the 6x6 cube still worth getting? I heard it's clicky and weird...


----------



## mrbiggs (Aug 7, 2008)

BadgerSex said:


> If I'm getting the V-Cube 7x7, is the 6x6 cube still worth getting? I heard it's clicky and weird...



I think it's worth getting. 

But it is clicky and weird. And easy to pop, especially at first.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 7, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> V-cube 5 is great, but requires breaking in. AND IT ABSOLUTELY DOES NOT REACT TO LUBRICANTS. so yea, you'll have to play with it until it gets smooth and nice  btw anyone has an edison 4x4?



I have one. It was great until the core broke (which seems to be a somewhat common problem).


----------



## BadgerSex (Aug 7, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> BadgerSex said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm getting the V-Cube 7x7, is the 6x6 cube still worth getting? I heard it's clicky and weird...
> ...



Yeah. I can't get my parents to understand why I would want a 6x6 even if I'm getting a 7x7... Which is alright, since I made a lot of money this summer


----------



## shadowpartner (Aug 11, 2008)

well can add on?

Type D Cube/YUGA
Where to buy:Cube4you.com / 9spuzzles.com / Parang shops(known as Brains Cube in the shops selling it(brand Yjtoy))

Pros:Cheap,Does not pop(alot of colours to choose from)
Cons:Cannot cut corners as well as type A
Notes:the black type D's from cube4you have this black dust coming out if u spray a wet lubricant on it,i suggest you avoid black ones and always buy a type A core with your purchase as you will surely need to change the core as the screws are sometimes glued to the core


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 11, 2008)

Brains Cube = Type D?! I've had it for so long and I had no idea.

Btw, I used Type A Core + Centre Pieces + Screw Washer Spring + Brains Cube cubies and it kinda sucks. Pops a lot.

You seem to know an awful lot about cubes. Could you add me on MSN (I assume you have) at [email protected]? Thank you. I'm from Singapore and I need some advise on where to buy the good cubes. 

Thanks.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 17, 2008)

I just got my joy and edison cubes!
the edison is really great but heavy. the joy kinda sucks.
the edison 4x4 is really nice, except the face turns are locky. I guess it needs breaking in.
whee. and guess what i actually managed to get my cubes although they don't ship out of korea!


----------



## Jai (Sep 17, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> Brains Cube = Type D?! I've had it for so long and I had no idea.


Same, I got a red Brains Cube from Thailand when I went there last month. I had no idea it was a type D; I lubed it with a crappy German lube, I'll try cleaning out the cube and use my usual lube.


----------



## xkheldar (Oct 17, 2008)

How are the F type cubes like?


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 18, 2008)

xkheldar said:


> How are the F type cubes like?


Here's a very good review about Type E and Type F DIY cubes.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4833


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 21, 2008)

http://cube4you.com/247_New-type-White-DIYKit-3x3x3-third-model-(a).html

http://cube4you.com/410_White-DIYKit-3x3x3-Cube-III-(a).html

These 2 are not the same cube are they?
What's the difference? Which is better?

Is it worth getting? (Compared to old A, C, and F)


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 21, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> http://cube4you.com/247_New-type-White-DIYKit-3x3x3-third-model-(a).html
> 
> http://cube4you.com/410_White-DIYKit-3x3x3-Cube-III-(a).html
> 
> ...


Yeah there is a difference. The 3rd Model (1st link) is way better.

My friend has a Type A 3rd Model cube, and here would be my short review:
Turning Speed: 7/10
Smoothness: 8/10
Corner Cutting: 10/10

It has the best corner cutting I've ever seen! It can cut corners at like a 40 degree angle which is pretty good.
My friend uses it without the edge tab thingies and I like the cube a lot! It's very good but I like my OLD Type D with A combo a little better .

And for the Type A III...
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7389
Enough said.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok, thanks! 13 is way to expensive for 1 cube. I'll stick with type C and A for now.


----------



## vloc15 (Nov 23, 2008)

hmm, what version of the third model is it? the one with the normal arched center? or the one with gaps for the tabs?


----------



## vloc15 (Nov 27, 2008)

i recently combined my type A third model with my type E cube.

the result is:
type A core (old)
type E centers and screws
type A (III) corners and edges (without the tabs)

it really tuns wells and cuts corners lyk type A's and yet it barely pops just like the type E


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 29, 2008)

> type A (III) corners and edges (without the tabs)


That should be Type A third model (the A III is not the same thing)


----------



## FourForty (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello, Im looking to buy a couple cubes but don't know much about all these different varieties. 

I have a basic Rubik's brand store bought 3x3 that is dying. it's a few years old and the stickers have been destroyed to the point where some cubies no longer have any color on them. 

My current time for the 3x3 is 57 seconds. i know that sucks. but im just using the 3-layered method. not Fridrich yet. i want to get some new cubes first.

So, i wanted to get a couple white DIY cubes, but i don't know what kind to get, or where to get them.

I hear people saying that (D) cubes are the best. And better when you use them with an (A) Core.

I was looking at the cubes 4 you site and was thinking of getting an A and a D cube. would this be a good purchase?

They don't seem to come with stickers, so what would be best? 

Also, the cubes on that site are all rated 1/5 or 2/5. that seems very low. makes me thing everybody who purchased their cubes weren't satisfied. is that a valid guess?

Any and all advice would be appreciated. thank you.


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 1, 2008)

FourForty said:


> Hello, Im looking to buy a couple cubes but don't know much about all these different varieties.
> 
> I have a basic Rubik's brand store bought 3x3 that is dying. it's a few years old and the stickers have been destroyed to the point where some cubies no longer have any color on them.
> 
> ...


If you stickers are wearing out, I would HIGHLY recommend buying new stickers from www.cubesmith.com They have VERY durable stickers, WAY WAY better than the Rubik's Brand ones. The colors do not come off, and the stickers do not peel. 

You can also get tiles from www.cubesmith.com They last much longer than the Rubik's Brand and Cubesmith stickers. If you apply them correctly, they can last forever (literally). Tiles don't peel, are made out of strong plastic, and have a strong adhesive.

Most people say Type As are very good for both two handed and one handed cubing. If it's your first DIY it's a good choice to get a Type A.

Type Ds with the old Type A core combo are also pretty good. But you should be warned that the Type Ds one www.cube4you.com and www.cubefans.com have the new, bad screws. (At least for the white and black cubes). These bad screws made the cube very bad. You can get the Type Ds with the good, old screws at www.9spuzzles.com and from RubikFans on Ebay. (On RubikFans they're called Yugas, which are the same thing as Type Ds)

And both the Type D and the Type A come with a set of stickers on Cube4you. It says that on the product description....

Black Type D:


> turn good , it will come with one set free PVC sticker




Black Type A:


> Black DIYKit 3x3x3 , come with one set PVC stickers .


----------



## FourForty (Dec 1, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> FourForty said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Im looking to buy a couple cubes but don't know much about all these different varieties.
> ...



thanks for all the information. 

a few questions though.

Where is the best place to get a type A? do they also have the same problems as the type D's do on cube4you? 

I wouldn't mind getting a type D and A just so i can experience the difference, so where from/what ones should i get? i would like to get both from the same place, preferably white, but i'll get black if it's better/available.

The Cubesmith tiles, are the textured ones better than the smooth ones? i'm most likely going to get some tiles from them when i buy my cubes, so im not worried about getting cubes with stickers included.

should i not buy form cube4you and get the (d) from eBay or somewhere else? 

Also, what does "Third model" mean? seems like there are even different types of A's and D's. this is all very crazy.

Basically, if you were to buy white D and A cubes right now, where would you buy them? and what ones?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 2, 2008)

> The Cubesmith tiles, are the textured ones better than the smooth ones?


I have not tried Cubesmith tiles yet, but the textured ones give you more grip but makes your fingers sweat more and smooth tiles have some texture. It's a matter of personal preference.


> what does "Third model" mean?


Type A Third Model has tabs that should prevent popping, but that makes it pop more. It isn't a good cube (some people have made hybrids with the pieces with great results)


> Basically, if you were to buy white D and A cubes right now, where would you buy them? and what ones?


I'd buy from 9spuzzles/Rubikfans on eBay. Both stores have the old Type Ds with the fat screws. White/any other color cubes are smoother than black cubes, but get black if you think other colors would mess up your recognition.


----------



## FourForty (Dec 2, 2008)

I think im going to buy from 9puzzles. cube4you doesn't have the good D cubes from what i can see. The Ebay store doesn't have type A cores, or original version A cubes.

9puzzles has both D and A cubes as well as cores, so i think i will order the following

2x DIYKIT(A) Core
2x NEW DIY Kit 3x3x3 (YUGA) (White)
1x Sky Blue DIYKit 3x3x3 (A) (they didn't have white in stock)

I couldn't link for some reason. so, are those good to buy? or are there better options?

also going to get some smooth tiles from cubesmith.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 2, 2008)

> (they didn't have white in stock)


http://www.9spuzzles.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=3&productname=


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 3, 2008)

FourForty said:


> The Ebay store doesn't have type A cores, or *original version A cubes*.


Yes they do.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Best-Colored-DI...hZ022QQcategoryZ19187QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fully-Assembled...hZ006QQcategoryZ19187QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## FourForty (Dec 3, 2008)

@unknown Soul, That link says "Arrival Notice" where other cubes (Sky Blue) Say "Buy" They don't seem to have any in stock.

@Rubik's Cube Fan, Oh, Thanks. Those auctions didn't seem to specify what type of cubes those were so i just sort of ignored them cause i was looking for specific cubes. thanks for the find.


I still think my best bet is what i posted above. anybody think that's a bad or good choice?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 3, 2008)

> @unknown Soul, That link says "Arrival Notice" where other cubes (Sky Blue) Say "Buy" They don't seem to have any in stock.


http://www.9spuzzles.com/index.php?gOo=goods_search_list.dwt&gcat=12&p=3
Scroll all the way down to the bottom. I see a "Buy" button there.


----------



## FourForty (Dec 3, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> > @unknown Soul, That link says "Arrival Notice" where other cubes (Sky Blue) Say "Buy" They don't seem to have any in stock.
> 
> 
> http://www.9spuzzles.com/index.php?gOo=goods_search_list.dwt&gcat=12&p=3
> Scroll all the way down to the bottom. I see a "Buy" button there.



thanks. that seems to work. odd how the product page says "arrival notice" but the listing says buy. worth a shot i guess. i'd rather have white then blue.


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 3, 2008)

FourForty said:


> I still think my best bet is what i posted above. anybody think that's a bad or good choice?


Yeah I think it's your best choice.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 9, 2008)

pros and cons for v-6 and v-7? we know where to get them, would just like a descrip


----------



## shadowclad002 (Jan 15, 2009)

I live in the PHilippines. Are the Chinese brandless cubes sold here type D's? They're very similar to Dian Sheng. mine is brandless and very smooth. I also have a Dian Sheng and a Toys R' Us Rubik's brand.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 16, 2009)

That depends, what do the center caps look like? If it's a square with a little notch on one side, it's a Type D.


----------



## Abel (Jan 18, 2009)

Can anyone please post a link with comparision between the A type DIYs, old type, II type and new type third model? thank you


----------



## avatarspirit (Jan 27, 2009)

Recommend adding the latest cube on the market:

SlickCube
Pros: Extremely smooth. Considered the fastest cube on the market. High quality cubing.
Cons: Limited places to buy. 
Where to buy: SlickCube.com + sometimes ebay.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 27, 2009)

Type Ds are _very_ new, I believe they were released after the Cube4You brand cubes.


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 27, 2009)

has any tried this slick cube?


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 27, 2009)

Try the thread titled Slick Cube. Or the post two above that says its qualities.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 1, 2009)

You should add V-5 and Meffert's 4x4x4


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 9, 2009)

This is just an idea, but maybe the opening post on the thread should be hugely edited to include almost everything you could ever want to know about each individual cube, such as turn speed, corner cutting, lockups, etc...
Example:
3x3 Chinese DIY Type C
Before lubing:
Turn speed: x/10
Corner cutting: x/10
Lockups: x/10
Popping: x/10

After Lubing:
Turn speed: x/10
Corner cutting: x/10
Lockups: x/10
Popping: x/10

Where to buy: cube4you, etc...

Other Info: Many people use these, etc...



This would be very helpful to beginners who want to learn more about the cubes in general, and would make it easier for people to find this information, rather than having to search through multiple threads to find it.


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 9, 2009)

that would be a good idea for the wiki.


----------



## Radu (Mar 24, 2009)

i've browsed the topic but i couldn't find a clear opinion about the Type F . i don't want to start a new topic about this. but what do you think about F's ?


----------



## sergio (May 20, 2009)

Hello,



ExoCorsair said:


> ...
> *Chinese DIYs* (cube4you, 9spuzzles)
> *Pros:* Cuts corners well, turns easily, indentations in center caps cause them to fall out less frequently.
> *Cons:* High shipping costs, performance varies between type and cube color.
> ...



you say performance varies between type and color and recommend white, green and transparent cubes. when you say white you mean that porcelain white or normal white? (I checked their website [C4U] and was thinking of getting a white one, based on this review, but then I saw they have two white flavors and got confused wondering whether they would differ) so, which of those white ones are you recommending here? 
thanks in advance and sorry if it's a silly question.


----------



## jacob15728 (May 25, 2009)

Nice reviews, but missing Meffert's 4x4x4, v5-7, Diansheng 3x3x3 and types D and F. I say this because I don't have much knowledge of experience about types of cubes and I'm sure that many others are in the same boat as me, and it would be nice to have info on more brands. Also, you might want to go into more detail about the types of DIY letters.


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 25, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Nice reviews, but missing Meffert's 4x4x4, v5-7, Diansheng 3x3x3 and types D and F. I say this because I don't have much knowledge of experience about types of cubes and I'm sure that many others are in the same boat as me, and it would be nice to have info on more brands. Also, you might want to go into more detail about the types of DIY letters.



I know why you would say that, but keep in mind that this thread was made in 2007, last edited in July of 2008. He hasn't kept things up to date with the new cubes that have come out.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 25, 2009)

If anyone has reviews on any cube not mentioned in the original post or the in the other stickied thread, feel free to link to them or post them here (in this thread), or alternatively, PM me and I'll add them where appropriate.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 3, 2009)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21520
What type is it?

Maybe I've asked it, but I didn't find the topic


----------



## leeho (Jun 3, 2009)

Novriil said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21520
> What type is it?
> 
> Maybe I've asked it, but I didn't find the topic



It's a type C. (At least I think it is) >_<


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I wanted to post a review about the cube4you gray type C, because I haven't felt this strongly about a cube in a long time, and it feels great to be excited about my cube again.

I've been a pretty die hard C4Y black type A cuber for a long time now. I guess you can say I'm trying to be Andrew Kang's disciple in terms of how I build my cube. I try to pretty much model my cube after Andrew Kang in terms of tension, black type A obviously, and silicone lube technique and amount.

I recently bought 2 gray type C's just for shits and grins, and I've fallen in love. I only built one of them, and so far this is one of the best cubes I have ever owned. It is lighter than the type A, but not as light as the type F. I pop my type F like there's gonna be no tomorrow, so I rarely use that cube. I do still pop the Type C on occasion, but I feel that is because I am getting used to the differences between it and the type A.

Some reason why I like the Type C much better than the type A.
1) As long as you are accurate with your turns, you can really *fly* on the turning speed.
2) It is lighter, and feels "easier" to turn
3) It feels more stable than the Type A when turning very quickly.

Now some comments on my turning style, and why I feel type C is a much better cube than the type A for this style:

I tend to go for super smooth solving instead of fast turning speed during F2L. My goal for F2L is to get through without any pauses, even if that means turning slower than my maximum. On my type C, even when I get very fast solves, I feel like I am turning the sides at 75-80% max speed during F2L.

For LL the type C is stable when going fast as long as you turn accurately. I am turning the LL at 90-95% speed, and the cube holds up very well as long as I am accurate.

My type A's tend to be very locky and some of them are extremely unforgiving when cutting corners. I feel the type C is as well, but it doesn't "feel" locky. The type C will just pop when pushed too far, but my type A's usually start to lock up, and when pushed harder they pop.

Right now I use my lockiest type A as training on my turning accuracy as warm ups for taking averages on my type C.

So far I have broken my pb single on my type C, after only 2 days of use! My pb on the black type A was 9.83 and my new pb with my gray type C is 9.27. I feel like I am on the verge of breaking my pb average with this type C once I really learn to get used to the feel of it. I feel like, when using my type A, that my pb average is always a difficult feat to achieve and a long way off. When using my type C, my perception is that I might break my pb average within the next couple weeks.

So anyway, I used to be a die hard black type A fan, and I am very quickly turning into a type C convert. I want to try other type C colors to see if there is a difference, but so far the gray type C is one of the best cubes I have ever owned, and I've been speedcubing about 11 years now.

Chris


----------



## Rubie Kid (Sep 6, 2009)

One cube that you guys might want to try is the Ga-To cube. It's a polish cube. Quality doesn't vary much, and they're basically DIYS. Screw Spring structure, really good plastic, and if anything breaks you can use your broken DIYS. Cuts corners well (mine does). I'll post some pics soon. They cost ~10 Polish Zloty, so do the currency exchange. If you're in Canada or the states they're real cheap. I'm currently breaking mine in right now.

Just my 2 cents. The Polish Speedsolving Community also use them alot for custom puzzles. I'll post more when I'm done breaking the cube in.


Here's where you can look at them

http://allegro.pl/search.php?sg=0&string=ga-to

and 

http://magiccube.eu/go/_info/?user_id=22&lang=pl


----------



## Radu (Sep 13, 2009)

Any idea where can i get a ghost hands from?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 13, 2009)

pablobaluba said:


> Any idea where can i get a ghost hands from?



Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170351067774

Mine should come next week, free shipping.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 13, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Speed-Rubik...in_0?hash=item27a9cce323&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

New Professional 3X3X3 Ghost Hand Rubik's Cube Slick Speed

Features:

Improve children's spacial imagination and strategic ideation While playing, it is quite natural that you become frustrated, disappointed...

* 100% Brand new.
* 3x3x3
* Cubeoctahedron with 6 colors PVC stickers Rare
* Fully assembled and lubricated at factory, making it extra smooth for faster sloving times.

Package:

1X 5.5 cm *Ghost Hand Cube*

Hmm...


----------



## Radu (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. I've just ordered 2 black and 1 white.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2009)

i live in australia, but got cube from www.edicubes.com. came in 2 days


----------



## 1996iscool (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks!!! You should have talked about the different diys individually because they all are different. But this really helped me out. Thanks!


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 11, 2010)

this needs to be updated...


----------



## Hiero (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know why we keep making new threads about cubes when we have this thread.

Anyway, just got the Type A2 and Taiyan. First, Taiyan is kind of like an improved Edison. It is big and bulky. It does move faster and cut corners better but it feels much like the Edison and the Haiyan regular (not the good one) had a baby. It feels like it might come apart and the pieces all jiggle around when you are moving fast, not nearly as bad as the Haiyan though. I would rate it above either an Edison or a Haiyan, but below an A2 or F2. Maybe slightly less than a Ghosthand. I'm not sure who might like this kind of cube. If you want something that feels like a cross between a storebought and a Type A, then this might be for you. At first I thought it was gonna be just like a storebought, but after you lube the cube it does improve quite a bit.

The type A2 was good right out of the plastic wrapping. It feels like a mini type C except clicky. It does feel smaller than other cubes. I think it's the perfect size since I thought the mini C was a little too small to go to competition with. There was a little roughness to it before I lubed it. Lubing it made it slightly faster and not rough at all. I get similar times on this to my F2. I tried some comparison averages and couldn't tell much difference. The A2 came out ahead by a second, but I average around 30 so that's normal for me anyway. I'm might use it in the competition though because I do like the size and the clickly feeling. Like the F2 or mini C, it doesn't lock up or pop.


Anyway, as a side note. What happened to the Ghosthand? They're like the News Kids on the Block. They were all the rage a month or two ago and now have faded away. I think that while the Ghosthand is pretty fast, it does tend to lock up some after you break it in. So it's either Type A2 or F2 depending on whether I want clicky or smooth.


----------



## kooixh (Apr 11, 2010)

you missed out 2 brands meffert,QJ 4x4 and v cube 5


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 11, 2010)

kooixh said:


> you missed out 2 brands meffert,QJ 4x4 and v cube 5



...2007...



The Wiki said:


> V-cube is a brand of cube puzzles which started selling cubes in June 2008.


----------



## taiga (Jul 22, 2010)

Is there anyone to compare Megahouse JSK to Type A-V and F-II?


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 24, 2010)

taiga said:


> Is there anyone to compare Megahouse JSK to Type A-V and F-II?



Ask and thou shall receive.

Megahouse JSK vs. TYpe A-V (DIY) vs. FII

*Prices *
FII - $8 (at lightake.com); TYpe A-V - $11 (at lightake.com); JSK - $25+

advantage, FII

*Stickers*
A-V comes with 2 sets of vinyl stickers, show no sign of wear after 2 weeks of use.
The colour on the FII stickers appear to be printed on with ink, immediately begin fading upon taking it out of the box. Standard stickers also won't fit on an F-II.
JSK stickers are the same as the standard storebought - paper printed with a layer of PET plastic. Will eventually start deteriorating, but not nearly as fast as the FII.

advantage: May be moot, considering that most replace the stickers anyway, but the A-V stickers will hold up the longest.

*Turning speed*
Upon applying lubricant (I used Jig-A-Loo), the JSK easily turns with the least resistance. Followed by the FII (which comes prelubed). A-V, really depends on your adjustments.

advantage: JSK (but again, variable, depending on your adjustment level)

*Specific design features for speedsolving:*
A-V: center caps are recessed to avoid catching (and thus reduce lockups), corner/edge/centre pieces are truncated (as opposed to rounded) to minimize lockups and facilitate corner cutting.
F-II: All caps for edges and corners are external, essentially making the contact areas seamless. All pieces are slightly rounded for a softer feel.
JSK: Mechanism is essentially the same as a storebought Rubik's 3x3x3, save for removable caps and adjustable screws.

advantage: A-V

*Packaging and accessories (gravy category):*
A-V: DIY kit, therefore minimal packaging, but comes with two sets of stickers and GuoJia logo.
F-II: Comes with instruction booklet (written in Chinese). Also fairly minimal packaging (cardboard box with a lenticular picture on it).
JSK: Comes with two instruction booklets (all written in Japanese), one of which contains all algorithms for OLL and PLL. Also has two screwdrivers (one specifically for removing the center caps), a Rubik's stand, and a small tube of lubricant. Because it's intended for brick & mortar retail sales, it has a ton of packaging, enough to hold about 8 cubes (at least).

Advantage: Since it's a "gravy" category, I usually say A-V, as I'm going to get the most use out of the stickers, plus I already have most of the stuff that a JSK comes with. But in terms of sheer STUFF, JSK gets advantage.

*Out-of-box functionality*
F-II: Comes pre-lubricated and ready to start trying to beat your PB right out of the box.
A-V: First you have to assemble it, adjust the tensions, lubricate it, sticker it, then you can start trying to beat your PB.
JSK: First you have to wade through the mountains of packaging, adjust the tension to your liking, lubricate it, then you can start trying to beat your PB.

Advantage: F-II.

*Cutting corners and lockups*
FII slightly edges out A-V for corner cutting (forward and reverse), although this will depend on your tension and lubing. As the JSK is largely derived from a Rubik's storebought mechanism, it'll need some breaking in before it's ready for serious speedsolving. 

Advangtage: F-II


----------



## taiga (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you so much Toquinha1977...


----------



## skeevs (Aug 10, 2010)

@Toquinha1977 Thanks for the info! You've cleared my doubts on whether I should be getting the A-V.


----------



## clarubik (Sep 1, 2010)

Everyone who wants a new 3x3 should get the Guhong


----------



## Ashleyvd (Sep 29, 2010)

Quality will probably be just "OK". Price is not too high.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Mar 15, 2011)

clarubik said:


> Everyone who wants a new 3x3 should get the Guhong


 
Guhong has some competition now
mf8 legend is good
C-III is good
F-II and A-V are still good


----------



## Vinny (Mar 15, 2011)

Mike Crozack said:


> Guhong has some competition now
> mf8 legend is good
> C-III is good
> F-II and A-V are still good


 
I don't think the C(III) amounts to the other ones. IMO the other cubes are just out of its league.


----------



## Eppley12 (Dec 22, 2011)

The Zhanchi and Ling Yun v2 are where it's at!
I got mine cheap from E3cubestore and they got to my mailbox fast!
The zhanchi is the smoothest most professional cube around! The lingyun v2 is a crispy fast cube as well! But both of them improve ten fold with the E3cubestore lube! It's WAY better then maru lube or silicone spray an lubix!!


----------

